# Rakhi Sawant gets 12,515 marriage proposals in 20 days



## amitabhishek (Apr 30, 2009)

OK..sue me for posting this...but I feel either the country is full of frustrated men or most of them are numb nuts...I mean how can this happen....



> From businessmen, doctors to models and NRIs - over 12,500 men from across the world have sent applications to marry controversy queen Rakhi Sawant after she announced a 'swayamvara' as part of a reality show on NDTV Imagine. Within 20 days of the announcement of the unique reality show 'Rakhi Ka Swayamwar', expected to go on air next month, a huge number of men have sent their profiles to woo Rakhi.


Source


----------



## mrintech (May 1, 2009)

WTF! From DORKS


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2009)

*img13.imageshack.us/img13/4566/girldrink2.gif*img13.imageshack.us/img13/4566/girldrink2.gif


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 1, 2009)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/08a.gif


----------



## Coool (May 1, 2009)

Item k pheche itne saarey padey..heroine hothatho kitne app aathethe ki...


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 1, 2009)

Coool said:


> Item k pheche itne saarey padey..heroine hothatho kitne app aathethe ki...



Tu english mein hi likh bhai.*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif


----------



## swordfish (May 1, 2009)

Coool said:


> Item k pheche itne saarey padey..heroine hothatho kitne app aathethe ki...


 
kya bol rahe ho yar.. 

what has happened to this country.. is b!tch ke itne diwane.. !!!


----------



## ico (May 1, 2009)

Kl@w-24 said:


> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/08a.gif


+ infinity


----------



## gxsaurav (May 1, 2009)

12,514 of them r Despo guys who want to marry & have sex with a girl of nice figure.

1 of them loves her for real & knows this girl is doing everything for a quick & laborless way to make her name & get fame


----------



## ionicsachin (May 1, 2009)

That must be equal to the number of Pyscho ward patients in india


----------



## Coool (May 1, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Tu english mein hi likh bhai.*img26.imageshack.us/img26/9427/005ncc.gif


okay


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2009)

ionicsachin said:


> That must be equal to the number of Pyscho ward patients in india


hahaha



Coool said:


> okay


Thank you, aisi hindi pehli baar padhi maine


----------



## tejass (May 1, 2009)

isi liye India ki tarakki nahi jaldi nahi ho rahi hai!!! )


----------



## Disc_Junkie (May 1, 2009)

tejass said:


> isi liye India ki tarakki *nahi jaldi nahi* ho rahi hai!!! )



nahi jaldi nahi...!!


----------



## eggman (May 1, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> 12,514 of them r Despo guys who want to marry & have sex with a girl of nice figure.
> 
> 1 of them loves her for real & knows this girl is doing everything for a quick & laborless way to make her name & get fame



Is that person known as Saurav ??


----------



## mrintech (May 1, 2009)

tejass said:


> isi liye India ki tarakki *nahi jaldi nahi* ho rahi hai!!! )


Iske peeche shayad tum bhi ho


----------



## Sumeet_naik (May 1, 2009)

Wtf??


----------



## Naveen.S (May 1, 2009)

I think only fame hungry people have applied for that show. None of them could be serious in this matter. Most of applicants must be strugglers of Bollywood. Even though thats a perfect opportunity for them to show their talent but I am thinking about humiliation that are going to face.
I don't think Rakhi Sawant will show any mercy and will ask for dumb tasks and humiliating questions. I am not going to watch that show. It will be like a B grade soap opera, in my humble opinion. 

It will be a good timepass for a lot of viewers though.


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2009)

^^HOW CAN SHE SLAP ? 
*images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/9/9c/How_can_she_slap.gif


----------



## jxcess3891 (May 1, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^HOW CAN SHE SLAP ?
> *images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/9/9c/How_can_she_slap.gif



hey dude, what's this pic about?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (May 1, 2009)

may she is getting spam...

no will marry her... 

i think she is counting all those " you have won a lottery " emails as proposal emails...

damn u girls... learn computer


----------



## NucleusKore (May 1, 2009)

$$ Fast cash $$


----------



## Naveen.S (May 1, 2009)

NucleusKore said:


> $$ Fast cash $$


Fast and cheap _publicity_ for applicants too.


----------



## iinfi (May 2, 2009)

these things are more vulgar than teaching sex education in school. recently there was an official ban on sex education in school.
what are you doing now. propagating the same thing.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 2, 2009)

Naya funda !
She already has a boyfriend na? What happened to him?


----------



## eggman (May 2, 2009)

iinfi said:


> these things are more vulgar than teaching sex education in school. recently there was an official ban on sex education in school.
> what are you doing now. propagating the same thing.



I know. How ironic!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 3, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^HOW CAN SHE SLAP ?
> *images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/9/9c/How_can_she_slap.gif





jxcess3891 said:


> hey dude, what's this pic about?



Remember now. Some lamo show called "dadagiri" on Bindaas TV. This guy who got slapped sued Bindaas TV.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 3, 2009)

SERIOUSLY FOR THAT ***** THIS TOO TOO MUCH ,, EVEN IF SHE PAYS A CRORE TO MARRY ME I WONT .... 

SHE LOOKS LIKE A SHEMALE IN SOMEANGLES


----------



## Ecstasy (May 3, 2009)

What the...


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (May 4, 2009)

i was just thinking has any one from thinkdigit applied ?


----------



## blueshift (May 4, 2009)

One night stand! Bang Bang.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (May 4, 2009)

12515 of weird and frustrated guys. WTF!


----------



## ionicsachin (May 4, 2009)

"Case kar dungi tumhari upar, thaane le jaun, meri bahot jaan pehechan hai waha, khud ko samajhte kya ho, samajh kya rakha hai mujhe, mai R@khi sawant hun, mera show hai, dekhna saare shows ki chutti ho jayegi, SRK salman sab dekhenge, TRP upar jayegi, jaante ho na mujhe, mai hun item bomb..."

Read this as fast as u can


----------



## Coool (May 4, 2009)

Now this thread is getting that much of replys


----------



## mayanksahni (May 5, 2009)

Haven't seen anyone more irritating than her till now.....................


----------



## IronManForever (May 5, 2009)

I wasnt one of them.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 5, 2009)

Are they making this number up? Those can't be actual figures. 

I thought this show would wind up even before it launched.


----------



## comp@ddict (May 5, 2009)

> SHE LOOKS LIKE A SHEMALE IN SOMEANGLES


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

*images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/9/9c/How_can_she_slap.gif
Jor ki padi isko to.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 5, 2009)

To be frank Rakhi Sawant sucks!


----------



## Coool (May 6, 2009)

^ Everyone knows that


----------



## confused (May 12, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> To be frank Rakhi Sawant sucks!


*uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Captain_Obvious


----------

